# Picture in a Picture



## The1cartoonkid (Feb 10, 2003)

I would like TIVO to offer picture in a picture feature. 
NOT WITH TWO TUNERS!
I would love to freeze a recorded show and watch live TV as it is being recorded by TIVO. and then swith back to the taped show.
Or Watch a recorded live TV show and freeze a PIP of what is on the current TV channel and view the TIVO menu.
New TV do this feature with the aid of two tuners.

I think it would only be a minor software change. TIVO remote has the PIP button on it.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Most of what you asked can already be done by any current tivo.
You do need a TV capable of multipule inputs or a VCR in the mix but thats it.

The only thing that cannot be done is recording 2 live shows and switching back and forth on them.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm thinking what cartoon kid is getting at is the Tivo unit doing the PIP with a TV that doesn't have PIP capabilities. I too would like this feature if possible. On to Tivo suggestions...!


----------



## MonkeyHouse98 (Jun 24, 2006)

It sad that they include the 'window' button on the remote but they really can't do it. It would be nice to have the window be a mariad of things such as recordings, live tv, or guide and some other video. Perhaps this feature is close at hand.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There could be an off chance new video decoder chips could do PIP.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

MonkeyHouse98 said:


> It sad that they include the 'window' button on the remote but they really can't do it. It would be nice to have the window be a mariad of things such as recordings, live tv, or guide and some other video. Perhaps this feature is close at hand.


At a minimum it would be nice to have live tv remain while in the Tivo menu. Easily done with PIP--make it small in the corner, and then you can access the menus to, e.g., set up recordings, read messages, and so on. No need for a second tuner.


----------



## romeoz (Feb 1, 2005)

.


----------

